

Indian Government Blocks Leading File-Sharing Services - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/indian-government-blocks-leading-file-sharing-services-110721/

======
ajhai
When I tried opening megaupload last night, I was thrown a blocked page by my
ISP (Reliance). Upon checking the page source, I noticed an iframe content
that redirected my request to the blocked message. Playing around with the
iframe source, I found that my ISP is using Netsweeper Business software for
blocking the file sharing services and the control panel is publicly
accessible (<http://ipaddress:8080/webadmin/start/> is the link for my ISPs
netsweeper control panel login page. If you're lucky enough to crack the
password, you can unblock any website you want ;)). I don't really think there
is any need for blocking file sharing services in India and I feel that these
are just the desperate attempts by the so called DoT and the govt. to say that
they're doing something.

------
suprgeek
This is apparently the cause [http://www.medianama.com/2011/07/223-files-
sharing-sites-blo...](http://www.medianama.com/2011/07/223-files-sharing-
sites-blocked-in-india-because-reliance-big-pictures-got-a-court-order/) A
movie producer has got a court order requiring ISPs to block file sharing of a
PARTICULAR movie...(singham). The ISPs have blocked the entire sites en-mass.

~~~
meow
Looks like Reliance aims to be the small brother of RIAA. They already have an
image as crooks among consumers.. this will only make it worse.. don't know
who to blame, courts for giving a blanket order or over eager ISPs.

------
shrikant
_MTNL users report blocking, but only if they use the full web address of a
site – omitting www unblocks the site in question._

...and this is why blocking sites in India will NEVER work. They're just far
too incompetent.

~~~
mootothemax
_They're just far too incompetent._

Disagree, I think it's a case of being far _too_ competent; I bet the spec
came in listing the sites without subdomains, and the developers have
completed exactly what was asked of them.

Which must be annoying for the client, but if this is the case, more fool
them.

------
rrrazdan
Its not working. I can access the sites from both Airtel and BSNL here in
Delhi.

------
meow
Seems all sites are accessible using Airtel... Even if there is such an order
from DoT, I seriously doubt the competency of the people involved to actually
implement it...

------
g123g
I think Reliance might be the most eager to implement this ban as they have
interest in entertainment business thru BIG cinemas and AdLabs. But still what
a bunch of idiots this govt is. Trying to show its stupidity to the whole
world. Rather than trying to do something useful like bringing billions of
dollars of black money stashed abroad they are wasting their time on these
useless things.

------
SureshG
It's not true! I can access all the sites mentioned. I am using Airtel!

------
anand21
The ban is varying from state to state.Some of my friends having Airtel as
their ISP can't get through but some can. No problems coming with other ISP's

------
kang
Can anyone state any links to legal documents for the same?

Anyways, I just tried 3 ISPs. (BSNL,Tata and Airtel) All links are accessible.

------
braindead_in
It won't work. There are hundreds of other file sharing websites you can't
block them all.

------
omouse
Don't they have more important stuff to do than pander to the interests of
corporations?

------
theballwatcher
Couldn't access mediafire alone this morning, on Airtel.The rest seem to be
reachable.

------
sidi
All major file-sharing services blocked :( ISP: Reliance, Ahemdabad

------
johnx123-up
"It's FUD and spam from hayai.in" - my Indian friend says so.

------
alexhektor
this seems to be not true for the whole country.., if you're from India,
please post if you're having those issues or not!

~~~
packetslave
no, please don't.

------
dimmuborgir
Just working fine.

Airtel, Bangalore.

~~~
princeverma
Same here, Airtel Mumbai

------
aangjie
Working fine here. BBNL Bangalore.

------
manyad
I can access all sites.

------
evolution
and this kills my weekend project minutesbox.com in India.

------
arihant
Works fine on Airtel.

------
rajpaul
The excuses people come up with to justify pirating make me smile.

